# How many Moebius Kits do you own?



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Let's keep this simple. 
No descriptions, no blue sky.
If you've paid for 'em that counts.

Example: Me, 3

Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I have 34 Moebius kits right now and have 6 more on pre order :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

3

Seaview, Chariot, FS1 on the way.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

27 or 28 including the special ones.

EDIT: I probably don't count, though.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Seven--Cap Act, Glow Jekyll, Jekyll, Voyager, I.M., Giant Insect, M.S. FNStein Oops, I hope that's a list, not a description.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

34 here, also.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Just a mere 4 here....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

One of everything- 2 of some....

Chris.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Chariot, Space Pod....getting the Flying Sub soon.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> 27 or 28 including the special ones.
> 
> EDIT: I probably don't count, though.


(mutters to self; You and your special ones:drunk
(Speaks out loud)...Hey that offer is still good for a week more...or so :thumbsup:
Just let me know... ha ha ha ....................(grumble,mumble,#[email protected]&*)
Mcdee.........:wave:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

15 methinks..


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

All the Irwin Allen kits-4


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

6..(+ Four Seaviews I built for other people)..So far


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

11 that I can remember. I list them just for general info: Seaview, Space Pod, Chariot, Jekyll, MS series, Voyager


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Just 1, a Seaview.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

1 Seaview, 2 Chariots, 1 Space Pod and two FS. Now I'm just holding on for the news
from Moebius of this years kits....


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I can't answer that question...too many to count. All of them except for Conan...gotta save for that one. And I have at least 2-4 of each of them too! Yup...what the heck will I do with that many (3) Big Frankies and (2) Seaviews? Running outta space! 

Oooops...I lied, I only have 1 Captain Action!

Send help!:freak: Don't take any kits!

I even have the MS cardboard display too!

MMM :freak:


----------



## PKTHROTTLER (Aug 15, 2008)

8... and not a single one completed


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

At present the count is 23.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Only 9 at the moment...


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Great topic! Let's see...

GOT: 17

PENDING: 5 (upcoming releases)

WON'T: 2 (Seaview, Conan)

BUILT: 1!!! (Captain Action - as "Racer X" for the AFM contest)


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'm a thinkin' about 6 for myself. Got more in my sights though.:woohoo:

model on :wave:

Dave


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

23 here
Steve


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have three - Jekyll as Hyde, Invisible Man, and Gigantic Frankenstein.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have four, so far. Two Voyagers, one Seaview, and one Space Pod.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I sais I had 15, but its really 18....I think..


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> (mutters to self; You and your special ones:drunk


I'm special, don't ya' know... :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thinks it...thinks it...but doesn't say it...
Mcdee
There I refrained from saying 'short bus'...doh!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Jekyll / Hyde and Invisible Man.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Thinks it...thinks it...but doesn't say it...
> Mcdee
> There I refrained from saying 'short bus'...doh!


I set 'em up and you knock 'em down. :thumbsup:


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Only 3 at the moment, but that will surely change.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

LiS-Chariot, Lis Space Pod
VttBotS Flying Sub #1 next week

.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought 2 of everything Moebuis has put out except Big Frankie wich got 8 of him and one Glow and the Monster scenes those bought 5 of each one.


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

3 so far


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

As of this date, 13 including 5 duplicates (Seaview, Voyager, Flying Sub, Chariot & Space Pod. Yes, I'm an Irwin Allen fan), and if I live long enough and Frank produces them, many more to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Let's see, I've got 2 spacepods, 1 chariot, and one of each of the monster scenes--with the exception of the victim, which I've got 2. Plus, I also have the Chiller Edition Invisible Man.

So, all in all, I've got 11 Moebius model kits, and hope to buy more soon. 

Sean


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

wolfman66 said:


> I bought 2 of everything Moebuis has put out except Big Frankie wich got 8 of him and one Glow and the Monster scenes those bought 5 of each one.


Love the new avatar Wolfman66! That is a great movie!

I have just about everything Moebius has put out so far along with most of the variants. Some of it in multiples. I am surely going to get everything as it comes out. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I still say we need to form a Merry Marching Mobius Modellers Society, complete with decoder rings, secret handshakes, special door knocks, etc. :hat:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

We don't need secret handshakes- the MMMMS can easily be identifed by the depleted bank accounts...

.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Wouldn't that be EVERYONE though in these times?

I just want to see Moebius survive the economic crash.. lots of other compaines are struggling.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

gareee said:


> Wouldn't that be EVERYONE though in these times?
> 
> I just want to see Moebius survive the economic crash.. lots of other compaines are struggling.


ditto. I know MY spending has ceased when it comes to buying kits. I am looking forward to a prosperous spring though and hope to get some dollars flying around again soon. The latest Moebius stuff is first on the list. I am patiently waiting for the Frankenstein and Mummy to hit shelves. That adds 2 more to my list!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I couldn't resist the flying sub, even without all the clear parts I would have preferred.. same with the martian war machine.. Ive wanted things like this for far too long to pass on.

But another $100 plus kit right now? Not going to happen, even though I really dig conan. Maybe in a few months, if some are still available.

We're not in bad financial shape, like many other folks out there, but we also don;t want to fall in with them as well, so we're being cautious.

Plus my stereo reciever just died, so I had to buy a replacement. Man, things have really changed in the 12 years my old one lasted!

I've got plenty of models on the bench now to tide me over for a few months.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

I have at least one of every Moebius model kit release except the Flying Sub and Conan. Plus I'm trying to sell the Seaview. I just don't have the time and space to do this one right.

Looking forward to getting many more Moebius figure kits though.


----------

